# Free moss at meeting



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have some Fissidens and fire moss that I'm getting rid of at the meeting. Bring a container or a bag for it. Also, I have some gnarly crypts that have been in a bucket for a month if you want them.

JRJ


----------

